# 185/70/14?



## barna6vi (Oct 4, 2009)

Is it true people are moving over to 185's? They seem to be more readily available and i can find them under $50 all day. Other than it being 10mm wider of a tire... what are we looking at as far as difference?? Is it going to look tremendously different on your rim/car? I have also found 185/75/14 which again is only a little wider than the 175/75/14 people used to crave from Remington. Am i mistaken for thinking this is just fine to put on a lowrider. Please advise!! 

If i'm wrong i can accept it, lol. I just want to know. I have ridden 13's for so long and i am new to the 14" game. I posted before explaining my reasons for the switch. Thanks as always for your help! I will be looking forward to learning more quickly.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Buy some 175 70 14 Hankooks.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah depending on the car the 185 just look to big hint's the name they have "Balloon's" that's why most just stick to 175

D-cheeze on here sell's the shit out them 175's


----------



## barna6vi (Oct 4, 2009)

Ted, they aren't always available. Especially where i live in FL. I mean that is the OBVIOUS choice but i wanted to know the difference.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=419131&st=800


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419131


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

ha you beat me to it


----------



## barna6vi (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay, now that you guys have answered that... do they HAVE to be hankook's? Yokohama has 175/70/14 white walls for 35.59/tire and shipping of $70 for all 4. D-Cheese's price is over $300. Again, i am just trying to learn here.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Nov 30 2009, 08:14 PM~15827127
> *Is it true people are moving over to 185's? They seem to be more readily available and i can find them under $50 all day. Other than it being 10mm wider of a tire... what are we looking at as far as difference?? Is it going to look tremendously different on your rim/car?  I have also found 185/75/14 which again is only a little wider than the 175/75/14 people used to crave from Remington. Am i mistaken for thinking this is just fine to put on a lowrider. Please advise!!
> 
> If i'm wrong i can accept it, lol. I just want to know. I have ridden 13's for so long and i am new to the 14" game. I posted before explaining my reasons for the switch. Thanks as always for your help! I will be looking forward to learning more quickly.
> *


185's look too big for a car... they look like truck tires on 14X7's. I would only recommend 175/75R14's or 175/70R14's for a 14X7 or 14X6 Wheel.

FYI I have plenty Hankook 175/70R14's $200/set all day everyday :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=493372&hl=


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 30 2009, 07:23 PM~15827248
> *ha you beat me to it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## barna6vi (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey envious. I sent you a PM about wheel/tire combos. Thanks also for answering my question on here, i appreciate it!!!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Nov 30 2009, 08:43 PM~15827546
> *Hey envious. I sent you a PM about wheel/tire combos. Thanks also for answering my question on here, i appreciate it!!!
> *


I got it... I'll reply tomorrow when I'm at the shop, I have to calc shipping


----------



## barna6vi (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you sir!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Nov 30 2009, 07:32 PM~15827384
> *Okay, now that you guys have answered that... do they HAVE to be hankook's? Yokohama has 175/70/14 white walls for 35.59/tire and shipping of $70 for all 4. D-Cheese's price is over $300. Again, i am just trying to learn here.
> *


those yokohamas are not white walls ....fyi...hankooks are the only thing still being made in that size


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Nov 30 2009, 09:14 PM~15827127
> *Is it true people are moving over to 185's? They seem to be more readily available and i can find them under $50 all day. Other than it being 10mm wider of a tire... what are we looking at as far as difference?? Is it going to look tremendously different on your rim/car?  I have also found 185/75/14 which again is only a little wider than the 175/75/14 people used to crave from Remington. Am i mistaken for thinking this is just fine to put on a lowrider. Please advise!!
> 
> If i'm wrong i can accept it, lol. I just want to know. I have ridden 13's for so long and i am new to the 14" game. I posted before explaining my reasons for the switch. Thanks as always for your help! I will be looking forward to learning more quickly.
> *


for me they were easier to find. BUT that is before I hit up DCheese for some 175's. There is a big difference, imo when your using either. You will notice a bubble from the 185's and a more 155/50's look from the 175's. 

185's are larger, the middle number of the tire is the width of the tire. The first number is the height of it. Then the last is the size of the tire. so 185/75/14, has only a 10 up from the 175/75/14.


----------



## micheladas4me (Oct 9, 2009)

whats a recommended tire size for 14x8? I was thinking 185/70/14, the 175/70/14 would be too much stretch for daily driving.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i got 185/75/14s because thats all that was around local (in michigan)
:nosad: :nosad: 
i should have just got the coker 5.20 repops like i really wanted


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

5.20s are the shit.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Nov 30 2009, 11:46 PM~15829252
> *whats a recommended tire size for 14x8? I was thinking 185/70/14, the 175/70/14 would be too much stretch for daily driving.
> *


which ever one you want, that 1" will stretch the tire out though. You will be getting that 5.20 sort of look. 

I wouldn't get cokers, there's a thread about them fucking up.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I would just get the 175's, they don't look at all beefy. 

here's the coker 5.20 thread
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505099


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

175/70/14 still look good, IMO. Thats what I had on my '63 before I went with 13's:









Your car, your choice. 175's already look a little bit beefy, depending on the angle. 185's just don't have the true lowrider look.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 1 2009, 09:57 AM~15832005
> *which ever one you want, that 1" will stretch the tire out though. You will be getting that 5.20 sort of look.
> 
> I wouldn't get cokers, there's a thread about them fucking up.
> *


Yes those look bad ass stretched out on a 8" wheel


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

on my impala on stocks 175/70/14 hankook are the best tires


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 1 2009, 12:23 PM~15833390
> *Yes those look bad ass stretched  out on a 8" wheel
> *


lol, hopefully it won't look like a flower pot though. 




> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 1 2009, 01:32 PM~15833970
> *on my impala on stocks 175/70/14 hankook are the best tires
> *



I loved my Hercules... wish they didn't stop making them. :angry: :angry:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 1 2009, 01:52 PM~15834118
> *lol, hopefully it won't look like a flower pot though.
> I loved my Hercules... wish they didn't stop making them.  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Hercules.....Hercules :roflmao:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 1 2009, 03:08 PM~15834829
> *Hercules.....Hercules :roflmao:
> *


what, I miss them :tears: they understood me.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 1 2009, 10:23 AM~15833390
> *Yes those look bad ass stretched  out on a 8" wheel
> *











here is a pic of 14x8 z's with a 175/70-14 streatched on


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

That shit look's tight


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

is it just me or does a fresh tire always bring out a smile?


----------



## barna6vi (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 30 2009, 10:55 PM~15827726
> *those yokohamas are not white walls ....fyi...hankooks are the only thing still being made in that size
> *




What do you mean they aren't white walls? They are the same size with a white wall on them. I am confused. Once again, learning... Is there a difference in a white wall?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

if yopu've seen them with your own eyes, buy them. if your ordering them, tell them you will not accept them if they show up without a white wall.

185s are cool but definitely dont have the skinny look. any 185-65's out there?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Dec 1 2009, 03:24 PM~15836368
> *What do you mean they aren't white walls? They are the same size with a white wall on them. I am confused. Once again, learning... Is there a difference in a white wall?
> *


THERE BLACKWALLS :uh: BELIVE ME ....YOKOHAMA DISCONTINUED ALL THERE SKINNY 14 INCH WW


----------

